# Rave Fudge blend, any tips?



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Tastes ok this one, still getting the grind right though. Any tips for this specific one?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I I've just finished on these...

This was my recipe:

18g > 45g (1:2.5)

41sec

Quite nice but I struggle to taste the fudge.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Fudge is one of my go to blends. Usually easy to dial in (23 on the Niche for 18g / 42g).

Last bag I had though was a struggle. I have no idea why.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Try 18g in 36g out. And get a cocktail stick in that portafilter


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Struggling to dial this bean in. Stuck with what I've used for previous beans (RAVE signature, RAVE Columbia Suarez & PACTplanalto) 16.5g in > 33g out in 30. Just adjusted grind slightly to get these numbers. Worked fine.

With this fudge I'm adjusting ever so slightly and its swinging too far passed 30 secs or too far before it. Tastes pretty decent still though.

Any idea what I can do?

Sagfe DTP and Mazzer SJ


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

rodduz said:


> Struggling to dial this bean in. Stuck with what I've used for previous beans (RAVE signature, RAVE Columbia Suarez & PACTplanalto) 16.5g in > 33g out in 30. Just adjusted grind slightly to get these numbers. Worked fine.
> 
> With this fudge I'm adjusting ever so slightly and its swinging too far passed 30 secs or too far before it. Tastes pretty decent still though.
> 
> ...


Interested to see how you get on as I have 1KG hopefully turning up today


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rodduz said:


> Struggling to dial this bean in. Stuck with what I've used for previous beans (RAVE signature, RAVE Columbia Suarez & PACTplanalto) 16.5g in > 33g out in 30. Just adjusted grind slightly to get these numbers. Worked fine.
> 
> With this fudge I'm adjusting ever so slightly and its swinging too far passed 30 secs or too far before it. Tastes pretty decent still though.
> 
> ...


Ignore it....

Dont aim for a time , time is not the critical factor in the pour.

If the taste is good in 28 seconds or 35 seconds then just enjoy it is my advice.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

rodduz said:


> Struggling to dial this bean in. Stuck with what I've used for previous beans (RAVE signature, RAVE Columbia Suarez & PACTplanalto) 16.5g in > 33g out in 30. Just adjusted grind slightly to get these numbers. Worked fine.
> 
> With this fudge I'm adjusting ever so slightly and its swinging too far passed 30 secs or too far before it. Tastes pretty decent still though.
> 
> ...


Have just started on a new kilo of Fudge from Rave. I started on my original dial from the last batch I had a couple of months ago:

1st cup GR7 - 19g > 43g > 26s = nice taste, bit too high on gauge.

2nd cup GR7 - 18.5 > 49g > 25s = Lovely cup at 1 o'clock on gauge...very happy with that


----------

